# Mediterranean Egg Bake



## sarah (Mar 25, 2005)

Ingredients:


 2 tbs butter
 1 medium (1 cup) red bell pepper, chopped
 1 medium (1/2 cup) onion, chopped
 1 1 /2 cups fresh spinach leaves, washed, stems removed, torn
 1/2 cup milk
 8 eggs
 1/2 teaspoon garlic salt
 1/4 teaspoon pepper
 2 ounces (1/2 cup) feta cheese, crumbled
 1 medium (1 cup) tomato, coarsely chopped
 1 tablespoon finely chopped fresh basil leaves
Instructions:

Heat oven to 350°F. Melt butter in 10-inch skillet until sizzling; add bell pepper and onion. Cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until vegetables are softened (3 to 4 minutes). Stir in spinach. Continue cooking, stirring occasionally, until spinach is wilted (1 to 2 minutes). 

Meanwhile, combine milk, eggs, garlic salt and pepper in medium bowl with wire whisk. Stir in cheese and cooked vegetables. Pour egg mixture into greased 9-inch pie pan. Bake for 30 to 35 minutes or until eggs are set in center and edges are lightly browned. Let stand 5 minutes.

Meanwhile, combine tomato and basil in small bowl. Spoon over top of egg bake.

To serve, cut into wedges.


----------

